# Who needs a V8...Or V6!



## jrschultz (Sep 11, 2009)

This is my 4 cylinder Sonoma. It'll get near 30 mpg highway, and it has just enough room to hall my tools. I've been able to put quite a lot on the ladder racks. I also installed 1,000 pounds helper springs to assist with heavy loads. I'd like a bigger truck, but I can't beat the economy of this one. Anybody else use a "mini" truck as their main work vehicle?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Those are hard to find around here. 4 cylinders are not around in trucks! Dammit!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I have one. Not 30mpg, it is an automatic.. and just two weekends ago put in my third engine... I won't spoil your thread with my hatred for GM though.. :shutup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the original style dodge sprinter had a smaller 5 cylinder diesel and were capable of getting mid to upper 20's. I've considered getting a VW TDI front clip and welding on a van onto the back-hauling tools to 45mpg is a nice dream :thumbup:.

on the realistic side, the late 80's style suburban's w/ the 6.2 diesel engine, while under powered were good for the mid to upper 20's in fuel mileage. 

BTW, nice clean truck :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> the original style dodge sprinter had a smaller 5 cylinder diesel and were capable of getting mid to upper 20's. I've considered getting a VW TDI front clip and welding on a van onto the back-hauling tools to 45mpg is a nice dream :thumbup:.
> 
> on the realistic side, the late 80's style suburban's w/ the 6.2 diesel engine, while under powered were good for the mid to upper 20's in fuel mileage.
> 
> BTW, nice clean truck :thumbsup:


It's a shame VW dont do the transporter sportline over here. Now thats a nice van.










The one below does 0-60 in 5.1 secs and top speed of 170mph










I need a V8 though as my trailer is pretty dam heavy and the mountains around here would kill a 4 banger.


----------



## jrschultz (Sep 11, 2009)

Those above pics are real? I'll take the bottom one please!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a Ranger that I use.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

a ranger..









and it is extended cab to boot









I want to get a ranger 4 banger manual and put a SVO/turbocoupe engine in it! :thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

best mini work truck ever....200k on the clock and she is still going. The extended cab is great...recline the pass seat and my 12" slider fits on the seat if I get caught with it in the rain.:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

My mini truck is a 99 S10.. I have literally rebuilt it in the 4 yrs of ownership. I wanted a Ranger when I got this, I got it (clean body) with 200k on the clock with shell for $850.00. I couldn't pass it up. Two weeks ago I started looking at rangers again. I am a Ford guy anyway..


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have done....oil changes and tune ups, replaced the heater core and belt tensioner....that is about it.


----------



## jrschultz (Sep 11, 2009)

nEighter said:


> My mini truck is a 99 S10.. I have literally rebuilt it in the 4 yrs of ownership. I wanted a Ranger when I got this, I got it (clean body) with 200k on the clock with shell for $850.00. I couldn't pass it up. Two weeks ago I started looking at rangers again. I am a Ford guy anyway..


That's kinda funny. I was actually looking for a manual 4 cylinder Ranger as well when I found this.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

jrschultz said:


> That's kinda funny. I was actually looking for a manual 4 cylinder Ranger as well when I found this.


gm happens to the best of us :laughing: :thumbsup: They are a NICE looking truck though..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jrschultz said:


> Those above pics are real? I'll take the bottom one please!


 
Yep both real trucks. The top one is a factory truck and you dont even wanna know the price of the lower one lol. But if you do it's $250k


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

very sp. vehicle ,,,in this forum question....question is not so awesome but you this giant mini awesome truck is best,,,,,,,,,whats its name you have,...........


----------



## MakeReady (Oct 13, 2009)

2000 Nissan Frontier XE, 4cyl, 5spd, 26mpg. It's basic, but hard to beat the economy. Back when gas was pushing $5/gal I had guys trying to trade me their full size trucks. As much as I'd like a full size truck, I just can't convince myself to upgrade. Although, as my business grows, I'll have to eventually. This truck will stay in the fleet for a long time though. I love it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the site, those little Nissans are tough trucks. I bet that boat puts a hurting on the get up and go though.


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

i like my little six cylinder.. but it also has 600 foot pounds of torque and 18mpg


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, I drive a four cylinder compact Toyota. I've never been a fan of using a large vehicle for a work truck, I don't understand why people use them. You have not only the gas millage problem, but wouldn't it be hard to find a place to park on job sites? Parking is often scarce on a job, it would drive me crazy if I had a large vehicle. 

Every now and then I suppose a large vehicle would be nice for hauling material, but it's not worth it. I've been thinking about getting a Toyota Highlander for work, they have hybrid engines and look just big enough to haul all the tools I need. But I would need a garage to park it in first, SUV's can be broken into too easily.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jfranklin said:


> i like my little six cylinder.. but it also has 600 foot pounds of torque and 18mpg


What V6 has that kind of TQ? Our old V8 7.3 TD with tuner didnt even have that kind of TQ. Even my brandnew 5.4 triton has about 400ft/lb and thats one of the most powerful engines on the market for a gasser.


----------



## jtequipment (Feb 5, 2010)

I think hes talkin cummins power...its an inline 6 -5.9 or 6.7 liter


----------



## lbsrdi (Apr 1, 2009)

We use a Ranger and it has been doing fine in the mountains. So far it is holding up and we push it to it's limit every week. Good truck for the price and gas mileage.


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

jtequipment said:


> I think hes talkin cummins power...its an inline 6 -5.9 or 6.7 liter


 thats right cant beat the 18mpg in a full size 4door 4x4


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

nice truck i had one i drove for 10 yrs it was great truck , but i went to a bigger truck for power


----------



## camarosrcool (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a 98 dakota. I would call it a small truck but it's not much cheaper. It's a 318 cu.in. v8 automatic fourspeed four by four SLT ext. cab 6 foot bed. I have a lumber rack on it and a big plywood toolbox. I thought i would save money on fuel/maintenance as compared to half ton but i don't. and i've had to do just about everything you can think of too it in the last three years. The 4x4 is the one big plus. It goes anywhere. Limited slip diffs make all the difference. It's a hard worker too. I'd like to see you pull between 3 and 4 tons of trailer/garbage up a 16% grade with an S10. My next truck is gonna be diesel for sure.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

i gotta 4 banger ranger and it saves alot going to the far jobs


----------

